# Comparing required libraries



## balanga (Nov 14, 2019)

In the process of trying to debug problems with x11/xfce4-terminal I found that there were large number of discrepancies in the output of `ldd /usr/local/bin/xfce4-terminal`  from two different system. 
How would anyone suggest that I reconcile these differences?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2019)

I'd look at the build options first, check them with pkg-info(8). Setting an option on or off can greatly influence the dependency requirements.


----------



## balanga (Nov 18, 2019)

`pkg info xfce4-terminal` shows this:


```
Shared Libs required:
    libglib-2.0.so.0
    libgobject-2.0.so.0
    libpango-1.0.so.0
    libcairo.so.2
    libgtk-3.so.0
    libvte-2.91.so.0
    libxfce4util.so.7
    libxfce4ui-2.so.0
    libxfconf-0.so.3
    libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
    libgio-2.0.so.0
    libgdk-3.so.0
    libX11.so.6
```

When I run `ldd /usr/local/bin/xfce4-terminal` I get different results on two different systems. There are almost 100 libs so comparing them is pretty difficult.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

Look at the enabled (or disabled) options.


----------

